# Philips 190S monitor - comes on for 2 secs then dims



## kLay (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi there, I have had this Philips 190S 19" TFT monitor for 2 years.
Had no problems in the past but the other day I tried to turn it on and it comes on about half bright then goes extremely dim after about 2 seconds, it doesn't turn off completely.. I can vaguely see the PC desktop on the screen.
What do you suggest I do?
I've checked all cable connections and tried a different PC but no luck.


----------



## ccyin (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the same trouble Whenever I turn my monitor(philips 190B) it works for about one or two seconds and then it goes blank even tho?


----------

